# Lining inside finished embroidered T-shirt?



## tonic (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, I have noticed T-shirts in retail stores that have been embroidered often have a lining over the back of the finished embroidery that appears to be iron-on, does anyone know what this is called?

Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I bought something from Gunold that is made to heat press over the back of the embroidery to cover the stitches. Very useful for baby items and things that will rub delicate skin.
Right now I can't remember the name of it and I've used all of it so I don't have the package. 
Hopefully someone on the list will jump in with the name.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I was just recently looking at maybe ordering this item, it might be what you are looking for.

_*Cover-A-StitchTM* is a polyester weave fusible backing that is used to cover finished embroidery stitches on the inside of clothing. By covering the back of the embroidery, you are preventing threads from coming in contact with skin and causing irritation. Cover-A-Stitch*TM* is perfect for infant and children's clothing to protect sensitive skin from scratch embroidery threads._

_Embroidery Stitch Covering - Soft Fusible to Protect Skin From Embroidery Stitches - AllStitch Embroidery Supplies_


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Louie2010 said:


> I was just recently looking at maybe ordering this item, it might be what you are looking for.
> 
> _*Cover-A-StitchTM* is a polyester weave fusible backing that is used to cover finished embroidery stitches on the inside of clothing. By covering the back of the embroidery, you are preventing threads from coming in contact with skin and causing irritation. Cover-A-Stitch*TM* is perfect for infant and children's clothing to protect sensitive skin from scratch embroidery threads._
> 
> _Embroidery Stitch Covering - Soft Fusible to Protect Skin From Embroidery Stitches - AllStitch Embroidery Supplies_


That's it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tonic (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks very much, that's exactly what I wanted


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

RNK (Floriani) calls their's something different. I bought a whole bolt of it. It's a little difficult to cut, but I love it. Do some searching. I forget if I read it in another thread here, or if it was in a different forum (I think it's here?), but there is a sewing notion you can purchase at any fabric store which is supposedly this same stuff. Sorry I can't remember more specifics.


----------



## girliemomma (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for this! I was looking for just the same thing!


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

tonic said:


> .... often have a lining over the back of the finished embroidery that appears to be iron-on, does anyone know what this is called?
> Thanks


Hello!
Here's a link to Fred Lebow's stabilizers. I use his products and I think they are awesome! His "Cloud Cover Stitch" is what you are looking for. Other manufacturers call it by different names. Fred will send you free samples if you are interested. (I'm not his relative or any connection...just a very satisfied customer!) Hope this helps! Lollie

Lebow Consulting


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

American logoZ said:


> There is a sewing notion you can purchase at any fabric store which is supposedly this same stuff. Sorry I can't remember more specifics.


A fusible Tricot is probably what you are thinking of.


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I had logged in to ask this exact same question.


----------

